# B&M short shifter install



## KITSUNE90 (Dec 6, 2007)

I got a 93 240sx with a SR20det engine and i am trying to install a B&M shifter. i removed all of the six bolts holding it to the tranny but the shifter wont lift out. HELP!!!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it should come out very easily. put some muscle in it.


----------



## KITSUNE90 (Dec 6, 2007)

i dont know what is wrong i am pulling on it but it wont come out


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'm not sure, thats very strange. any time i've had to remove a shifter its came out with no struggle.


----------

